# Campagnolo Xenon Groupset...any good?



## Bigtallfatbloke (13 Oct 2008)

http://www.apollocyclesport.co.uk/index.aspx?s=Product&p=68


I know it's the bottom of their range but it's a lot cheaper as well. I dont really understand the differences between all the different sets like veloce/chorus etc...except that there has to be some quality differences as the prices are so different. But exactly what are the differences...why should I get a chorus or centuar above the xenon say? 


Given that this is going to go onto the rourke frame for a towny run around and I am running out..have run out of cash, it seems like a reasonable plan to me...I am finding that sourcing individual bits on ebay is time consuming and confusing and I run the risk of getting in compatable parts due to my lack of knowledge. I am also keen to make sure the bike is safe and I dont die for the sake of a few squid.

So is the xenon groupset ok or is it just a load of cack packaged as decent kit?

Here is the bike it is for:


----------



## mickle (13 Oct 2008)

That abominable snowman in the picture will need a longer seat post if you are going to let it ride your bike.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (13 Oct 2008)

yes I think so...the one installed is right on the max line. I also need a longer stem. 

...anyway what about Xenon is it pants?

...also looking at the braze on for the front mech does it look suitable for a compact chain set?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (13 Oct 2008)

was that shot taken from an episode of shameless?


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (13 Oct 2008)

..wot's that then..never seen it?...some kind of wildlife show?


----------



## gavintc (13 Oct 2008)

I do not ride Campag, so can only comment from what I have heard / read perspective. It is being phased out and Campag in 2009 will have Mirage as the bottom groupset. This in itself should not be a problem as spares will be available for some time and you could fit Mirage bits if necessary. I think with all Campag gear, it is pretty well made and workable. A friend needed a rear Veloce derailleur in a hurry for a ride. The shop he went to only had Xenon in stock. He had it fitted, intending to replace with Veloce. But he was impressed with the performance of the Xenon one, that he simply left it on the bike.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (13 Oct 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> ..wot's that then..never seen it?...some kind of wildlife show?



close…


----------



## Will1985 (13 Oct 2008)

Nothing wrong with Xenon at all....some parts probably last longer than the top end stuff. I've got Xenon on my road bike for the moment (upgrade to Veloce/Centaur next Spring) and all works well. The shifters feel sturdy and don't rattle like some of the metal ones if you lose that little damper.

The only problem I had was that a couple of weeks ago I managed to snap my rear derailleur at the bolt where it connects to the hanger....I think it was a combination of too much power and the fact I had slightly adjusted the mech cable tension a couple of miles before. Still, it had lasted thousands of miles and 2.5 years so I wasn't fussed.

On the plus side, it is going to be dirt cheap now. If you also want brakes, you'd be hard pushed to find some Xenon, but Mirage is pretty much the same price. My only advice is go Centaur for the BB....better than the AC-H ones and can use the same tool as the cassette remover.


----------



## ghitchen (13 Oct 2008)

I used Xenon on my Bianchi for a couple of years and had no problems whatsoever. I replaced it with Record, not because it wasn't any good but because I had an irrational desire for Record. Things generally get lighter as you move up the range, and performance does improve, but not in any proportion to the extra cost. The only real differences are in the brakes and Ergopowers. Xenon and Mirage brakes are not of the Skeleton design, and my Record brakes are noticeably better than Xenon/Mirage (which are the same). Centaur upwards have cartridge style pads that are cheaper to replace. 2008 Chorus and Record Ergopowers use the original Ergo mechanism rather than the Escape version on Centaur and below. The original allows FD trimming and the ability to shift multiple smaller sprockets in one push of the small lever, whereas Escape requires multiple pushes.

For a "towny runaround" Xenon would be fine.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Oct 2008)

I've got some Xenon bits on my winter bike, no probs in three years riding through wet and shite.


----------



## Tynan (13 Oct 2008)

xenon was all I could afford on my fratello, I know nothing about gears etc but its done everything I want it to

what does a 'bad' gear set do at this level?


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Oct 2008)

Tynan said:


> what does a 'bad' gear set do at this level?



Weighs more, doesn't look quite so pretty.
That's about it really.
Xenon and Mirage are being discontinued next year, so should be cheap!


----------



## mixtetape (18 Aug 2016)

I'm thinking about upgrading the rear derailleur and shifters to xenons (from shimano positron, old school) - otherwise it'll be bar end shifters for me and some compatible derailleur, as even the veloce are a bit too expensive for the amount of cash I have spare right now.

Which reminds me - any views on whether upgrading to xenons would require that I buy a campagnolo chain too?

[ed] what about brake and gear cables, would I be tied into a specific brand/type or are they easily available? Still a bit wary from the positron experience

Cheers


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Aug 2016)

mixtetape said:


> I'm thinking about upgrading the rear derailleur and shifters to xenons (from shimano positron, old school) - otherwise it'll be bar end shifters for me and some compatible derailleur, as even the veloce are a bit too expensive for the amount of cash I have spare right now.
> 
> Which reminds me - any views on whether upgrading to xenons would require that I buy a campagnolo chain too?
> 
> ...


Shimano chains are narrower than Campag so that would not be a problem. Brake cables are the same, the nipples on Shimano gear cables are fatter than Campag and don't fit the locating hole on the shifter, but they are made from lead and less than five minutes with a file will shave enough off.

If you've still got Positron you must be one of the few people in the world who have.


----------



## mixtetape (18 Aug 2016)

Thanks, @Smokin Joe 



Smokin Joe said:


> If you've still got Positron you must be one of the few people in the world who have.



So I hear... it's a select club these days.


----------

